# Help with sharp shooters



## Pivola (Jan 23, 2017)

I live in North Florida and am having a terrible time with the sucking sharpshooter insect
Advanced local residents who have lived here for a very long time as well as all of the nurseries in my area and several people at the Florida extension service and nobody can provide a satisfactory answer as far as how to effectively control them.
Being a new person to this forum I would like to hear how people in the industry would respond and perhaps even help in controlling this insect preferably organically but chemically if necessary thanks for your time Mike


----------



## AkTom (Jan 23, 2017)

I don't have a clue. You might try the Ag Extension office. Or one of the colleges nearby.


----------



## Pivola (Jan 23, 2017)

My duval county extention said dont know.

I read a site that said KAOLIN CLAY POWDER may help so i bought some and applied it to one vine.
Its too early to tell if it will be e#ective but i will post here my info with photos of the differences.
Thanks AK FOR HELP!
Mike


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 23, 2017)

I would think Florida would be very similar to Texas as far as Pierces Disease control. 

Here is a pretty good paper from Texas A&M regarding treatment and control of PD.

http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/fruit-nut/files/2010/10/Texas-Grape-Growers-PD-Management-Guide.pdf


----------



## dwhill40 (Jan 24, 2017)

Imidacloprid has worked for me. If you use it or similar systemics through drip irrigation after bud break in the spring, the chance of it harming bees is minimal. Any insect that sucks sap will die. Research, follow label directions and laws. Organic grapes from Florida is not something you see everyday.


----------



## Pivola (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks so much.
We have many wild Muscadine grapes which are RESISTANT TO pierce's diease ( Xylella fastidiosa ).
I have taken roots from one area about 5 years ago and planted them in my field and attempted to domesticate them they have been very heavy producers and I know I'm take a cutting and grafted to a Pinot Noir which I have growing well pier in Florida. I also have a very good concord grape wine and very good Thompson seedless table grape vine which of both produced moderately they're about 5 years old. I have no idea how old the muscadine Vine is but it is about 2 inches in diameter. Thank you for the reply and I'll send along pictures in the spring as they start to produce. I just found this website end we'll be using it very often


----------

